# Define the path



## tziko (May 5, 2017)

Hello everyone im a potentially future cook from greece , this is my last year as a student and im in position to choose my next training facility whether its hotel or restaurant. Last year i tried an all inclusive hotel which was helpful giving me my first experience in the industry. Anyway lets get to the point of the topic , the thing is i wonder whats its like to make your first steps in the industry ? What to choose now you are a newbie amongst older and more experienced cooks and make your first steps in the kitchen. Nowdays i tend to have discussions with people of my age , what path should i choose and i wonder. Culinary industry is vast its like an endless sea of possibilities and im just a youmg future cook dreaming big willing to make sacrifices when it comes to the demanding nature of cooking. So whats the right path for a rookie ? Go to a gourmet restaurant with michellin stars and when the teacher is like make a hollandaise you are like what is this? Go to a traditional a la carte restaurant and learn medittaranean kitchen ? Or go to a massive hotel with big facilities? The question is we are just starting should we focus so much on the fancy things and probably skip major factors of kitchen like making a bechamel a demi glace or learn how to sautee blanche etc...

Sorry if my post is confusing , im just trying to define my path in the industry and having a veteran give me a hint or 2 would be helpful 

Thank you all have a great day.


----------



## chefe1492 (Jul 7, 2017)

My suggestion is to get in on the ground floor with a reputable hotel chain that operates large facilities in high dollar markets. I don't care what anyone says, but unless you strike it lucky and become a food network star, there is no faster way to be upwardly mobile and have true money making potential than working for a Waldorf-Astoria, Fairmont, Ritz Carlton type organization. It's not only about the money, it's about the breadth of experience you can get there. For example, I maintain a part time cook's board in my hotel of about 15-18 cooks. On any given day, they could be scheduled to work in...banquets, buffet, Grille, Garde manger, Bake Shop, Our 3 meal, employee dining room, or several other choices. Where else can you work and get such varied training in one place. You work hard and show that you are top rank material and you will progress. just make sure the union does not have a culinary union, or you could be chopping onions in the buffet 25 years from now wondering what happened to your culinary career.


----------

